# Vapour Barrier - Full Wrap OR 1 Piece Per Wall



## Dreams (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone!!

I have a quick question / vote regarding plastic Vapour Barrier...

I am at the stage where i need to hang up my Poly Vapour Barrier over the insulation on my exterior walls. (on the inside of the house / room...it the interior exterior wall)

My questions is as follows:

Which is preferable:

1) Keep the vapour barrier in tack as 1 full sheet by starting at the end of 1 wall then roll it out until the end of the 2nd or 3rd wall all as 1 intact piece

OR 

2) Cut the vapour barrier to fit 1 wall at a time and over lap wall 1 onto wall 2 by 2 feet and seal / join them with tuck tape making for 2 or 3 individual sheets of vapour barrier.

I would think number 1 is the proper and correct way and also keeps maximum air flow to a minimum however today I've been told by 3 separate people that method 2 is perfectly safe and good, and just as good and effective as option 1.

Can people please validate this for me and provide some additional feedback / confirmation. I'm looking to see what most people are actually doing and make sure i am not being told incorrect info that could jeopardize or create more problems in the future.

P.S.
I am not sealing with Acoustical Caulking around the edges (as i suck incredibly with Caulking). I will be sealing all sides with Tuck Tape nice and tight to prevent air flow / leakage. Is this going to be a problem?

I appreciate any feedback


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope you really meant A product like Tyvec not plastic as you stated.


----------



## Dreams (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry, i re-phrased my questions..it's on the inside of the house / room...it the interior exterior wall).


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Oooh, Ooh. I know this one. I asked a similar question last month. Got an answer, too. 
It may not be a concern.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f103/vapor-barrier-question-126978/
Check out GBR's response and the links.


----------

